# لا تدع عقدة قديمة او خجل يؤثر علي باقي حياتك (تجربة شخصية)



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمة يا اصحابي
موضوع انهاردة عن تجربة شخصية لي انا شخصيا

انا اول مرة اتكلمت مع حد علي الياهو مسنجر اتكلمت مع حد مكنتش اعرفة واتعاملت بطبيعة الطيبة اللي بسذاجة واعطيتة كل معلومات صحيحة عن نفسي ومكاني وطلع حد مش كويس ابدا 
وحصلتلي مشكلة فظيعة وتركت عندي عقدة 
لدرجة اني بقيت اخاف استعمل الياهو دة خالص لا مع قريب ولا غريب 

ولاني اتعقدت جدا وبقيت اخاف اني اعطي اي معلومة عني لحد 
فقررت اني مش اقول لحد من علي النت حتي في منتدي كنسي او حاجة انا مين

واول مرة ادخل فيها منتدي كنسي كان هنا في منتدانا وللعقدة اللي عندي دي
مقولتش حاجة عن نفسي لحد

ولان كل كتاباتي في كتابات من خيال افكاري او مبنية علي شيء قديم شعرت بة او علي مشاعر تعيشها احدي صديقاتي الان 
فالبعض رسم لي شخصية ليست شخصيتي وانا لم اتكلم بسبب العقدة القديمة والخجل ولم اصحح 

انا سيدة متزوجة وعندي 27 عاما 

و اغلب كتاباتي من خيالي 

نصيحة لا تدع عقدة تؤثر في حياتك او خجل يثنيك عن ان تصحح ما رسمة الاخرين عنك في عقلة
لانك ستشعر انك تكدب وسيؤلمك ذلك وانت غير خاطيء 

سلام المسيح
وكل سنة وانتم طيببين​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أبريل 2009)

*محدش بتعلم بالساهل راجعا وبعدين الناس مش زي بعضها بعني زي اصابعك مش زي بعضها
الرب معاكي في كل طرقك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أبريل 2009)

*حبيبتى راجعا انتى فعلا من الناس الجميلة هنا فى المنتدى
وصح مش المفروض ان عقدة او مشكلة حصلت تأثر علينا فى حياتنا 
المفروض نتعلم من اى تجربة تحصل ونستفيد منها 
ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتى و يحافظ عليكى​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *محدش بتعلم بالساهل راجعا وبعدين الناس مش زي بعضها بعني زي اصابعك مش زي بعضها
> الرب معاكي في كل طرقك​*



*عندك حق يا روكا
مرسي يا قمر
ربنا يحافظ عليكي​*


----------



## zezza (11 أبريل 2009)

طبعا يا راجعا مش المفروض نتعقد و نخاف من تجربة كانت فى حياتنا 
بس المثل بيقول اللى اتلسع فى الشربا  ........... و حرص و لا تخون 
يعنى كل حاجة لازم تكون بالعقل 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى 
و يحافظ عليكى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2009)

عندك حق يا قمر
اكيد لما الواحد بيحصل معاه مشكله بيخاف من اي حد مهما كان صادق 
حتي لو عارفه كويس جدا
بس برضه لازم يكون فيه ثقه في نفسنا وفي الاخرين علشان الحياة تمشي
وان كل الناس مش زي بعضها فيها الوحش
بس اكيد فيها الانسان الكويس والصادق

وربنا يحمي اولاده من اي شر وحيل شيطان
يسوع يرعاكي وميرسي علي التوضيح​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *حبيبتى راجعا انتى فعلا من الناس الجميلة هنا فى المنتدى
> وصح مش المفروض ان عقدة او مشكلة حصلت تأثر علينا فى حياتنا
> المفروض نتعلم من اى تجربة تحصل ونستفيد منها
> ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتى و يحافظ عليكى​*



*ربنا يخليكي يا بنت العدرا
مرسي علي رايك الجميل يا قمر​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2009)

موضوع هاااااااااااااااام جدا يارجعا ليسوع 

مش اى حد نديله كل معلوماتنا ونقوله على كل حاجه واحنا مانعرفش الشخص ده حياته ايه ولا نظامه 

ميرررررسى كتير ليكى على التنبيه  

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

> ولان كل كتاباتي في كتابات من خيال افكاري او مبنية علي شيء قديم شعرت بة او علي مشاعر تعيشها احدي صديقاتي الان
> فالبعض رسم لي شخصية ليست شخصيتي وانا لم اتكلم بسبب العقدة القديمة والخجل ولم اصحح


​
حقا راجعة ليسوع
تجربة من المفروض ان نتعلم منها جميعا وليس عيبا ان نقع فريسة لتجارب حتى ولو كانت مريرة
ولكن من العيب ان نستسلم لها وتؤثر على حياتنا المستقبلية فما اجمل السقوط عندما ننهض سريعا
وكأن شيئا لم يحدث  ونتناسى ما حدث ولكن لا ننساة ابدا لانة درس نتعلم منة اسلوبنا
فى حياتنا المستقبلية فالعيب ليس فى الخطأ ولكن فى تكرارة وعدم الاستفادة من اخطاء سابقة
اما بخصوص ما نكتبة من خواطر او اشعار فهى ليست مشروطة باشياء نشعر بها فى الواقع او نتيجة لحالة
حاضرة ومن يفهم غير ذلك يكون غير جدير بالاحاسيس الشاعرية والتى تكون اغلبها من نسج الخيال 
ومن هنا اقول اكتبى ما يفرضة لك خيالك من احاسيس شاعرية او زجلية ولا تهتمى بمن يفهم ذلك خطأ
والا اصبحنا اناسا غير طبيعيين مرة اشعار محزنة واخرى مفرحة فلا تلتفتى خلفك اختاة ودعى قلمك
وفكرك الشاعرى ينسج لنا اجمل الالحان والاشعار فنحن سنتذوقها بحزنها وفرحها ونعلم جيدا انها احاسيس شاعرة
اما بخصوص حياتك الشخصية فهى ملك لك فقط ومش من حق احد ان يسئلك عنها وهذا ليس كذبا
وانما حق مكتسب لك فقط فنحن فى منتدى مفتوح على النت فية الصالح والطالح ومن اراد ان يتعرف عليكى من خلالة ومن خلال قلمك فاهلا بة اما من يريد الغوص فى اشياء خاصة فقولا نقول ما نعطلكش فلكل انسان خصوصياتة وحرياتة
وعلية اقول بأنكى غير مطالبة باى بيانات شخصية حتى تكونى صادقة معنا فمصداقيتك من افعالك داخل المنتدى
فأنتى اختا غالية وصديقة من خلال قلمك وروحك الجميلة فى المنتدى ومش مطالبة بغير ذلك
واعتذر عن الاطالة 
ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

zezza قال:


> طبعا يا راجعا مش المفروض نتعقد و نخاف من تجربة كانت فى حياتنا
> بس المثل بيقول اللى اتلسع فى الشربا  ........... و حرص و لا تخون
> يعنى كل حاجة لازم تكون بالعقل
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتى
> و يحافظ عليكى​



*كلامك سليم يا زيزا
مرسي يا قمر​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 أبريل 2009)

اللي بيتلسع من الشربة ينفخ في المحشي

طبعا ليكي حق يامس راجعا​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> عندك حق يا قمر
> اكيد لما الواحد بيحصل معاه مشكله بيخاف من اي حد مهما كان صادق
> حتي لو عارفه كويس جدا
> بس برضه لازم يكون فيه ثقه في نفسنا وفي الاخرين علشان الحياة تمشي
> ...



*انتي عندك حق 
بس تقولي اية بقة 
اصلها حكاية ربتلي الرعب
مرسي يا قمر نورتيني يا جميلة
سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أبريل 2009)

فعلا يا رجعا مينفعش نعتقد على طول من حاجه معينه


بس برضه مينفعش ندى الثقه لاى حد ولاى مدى حتى لو كان مين


ميرسى يار جعاعلى التنبيه يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع هاااااااااااااااام جدا يارجعا ليسوع
> 
> مش اى حد نديله كل معلوماتنا ونقوله على كل حاجه واحنا مانعرفش الشخص ده حياته ايه ولا نظامه
> 
> ...



*كلامك حكيم يا كوكو
مرسي لمشاركتك الجميلة
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يحافظ عليكي حبيبتي وعلى كل اسرتك

انا برضة زيك بتكلم عن نفسي بكل امانة وصدق

بس نشكر ربنا كل اللي بكلمهم ناس كويسة ومحترمة جدا

لاني اتعرفت عليهم من منتدى الكنيسة هنا

وقبل ما اضيفهم في ايميلي اتعاملت كتير معاهم هنا وعرفت انهم شخصيات محترمة​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ​
> حقا راجعة ليسوع
> تجربة من المفروض ان نتعلم منها جميعا وليس عيبا ان نقع فريسة لتجارب حتى ولو كانت مريرة
> ولكن من العيب ان نستسلم لها وتؤثر على حياتنا المستقبلية فما اجمل السقوط عندما ننهض سريعا
> ...


*مرسي خالص يا وليم علي المشاركة الجميلة دي
اللي بجد خلتني مرتاحة نفسيا

دا انا كنت مدايقة وحاسة اني بتصرف غلط علشان مش بقول حاجة عن نفسي 
مرسي خالص 
طول براحتك يا باشا 
كلامك رائع
الرب يبارك في حياتك اخي العزيز​*


----------



## marmar2010 (11 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى بجد ع الموضوع استفدت منه
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ماريتا (11 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا يا حبيبتى_
_ولازم كلنا نعمل بية_
_وربنا يبارك حيااااتك ديمااااااااا_
_وكل سنة وانتى طيبة_​


----------



## girgis2 (11 أبريل 2009)

*شكرااا أخت رجعا ليسوع على النصيحة المفيدة دي*


*و ربنا يباركك و يفرحك بأسرتك*

*و كل سنة وحضرتك و الأسرة بخير*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> اللي بيتلسع من الشربة ينفخ في المحشي
> 
> طبعا ليكي حق يامس راجعا​



*مرسي يا ريس بيشو
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> فعلا يا رجعا مينفعش نعتقد على طول من حاجه معينه
> 
> 
> بس برضه مينفعش ندى الثقه لاى حد ولاى مدى حتى لو كان مين
> ...



*عندك حق في كلامك يا مينا
الرب يبارك في حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2009)

مش ها قول حاجة الاخوان والاخوات قالو كل شيء

الله يوفقك يا راجعة للمسيح

سلام المسيح


----------



## lovely dove (12 أبريل 2009)

بجد ياراجعه انتي اتكلمتي في موضوع مهم قووووووووووي بجد 
والمفروض ان الواحد ميثقش في الناس بسرعه وخصوصا علي النت 
بس محدش بيتعلم بالساهل 
اكيد هو درس والواحد بيتعلم منه بس مش يخليه ياثر عليه وعلي علي تفكيره وان كل الناس كده 
اكيد في ناس كويسه 
مرسي ياقمر علي الموضوع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (12 أبريل 2009)

اولاً : بحيكي على شجاعتك واهتمامك بتحذير اخواتنا البنات والشباب برضو لان فية عمليات سرقة وقتل بتم باستخدام معلومات تم الحصول عليها من التشات.

ثانياً : كقاعدة عامة وثابتة لا تخرجى اى معلومات شخصية عنكى ولا عن بيتك حتى لو كان المتحدث بنت او حتى رجل دين لانك فى الحقيقة على التشات لا تعرفين مع من تتحدثين!!

ثالثاً : لا يوجد سبب حقيقي لتأنيب الضمير فانتى فى الحقيقة لم تخطئي انما لم يكن لديكي معرفة باستخدام التشات, والان تعلمتى من هذا الدرس ان المعلومات الشخصية اياً كان المتحدث اليكي هى Top Secret - Red Line 

رابعاً : ادركى جيداً الهدف الرئيسي من المنتديات او التشات هو تبادل الافكار والمعلومات العلمية او العامة او الدينية او السياسية ولكن ليست المعلومات الشخصية فلا اعتقد ان رقم تليفونك او اسمك الكامل(لاحظى ان من اسمك الكامل ممكن يتجاب عنوانك وتليفونك من الدليل) او عنوانك من المعلومات العامة التى تهم المتحدث الية الا اذا كان يريد ما هو اكثر من مجرد تبادل حديث ...

شوفى الموضوع دا 
التشات ... ما خطورتها - السيناريوهات المحتملة - طريقة تجنب المخاطر


وبشكرك وبحيكي مرة تانية لانك نقلتى تجربتك الشخصية بكل شجاعة على الهواء مباشراً, وكتير هيستفادو من التجربة بتعتك لان دائماً التحذير على شكل تجربة عملية اكثر تأثيراً وقوة من التحذير النظرى.


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 أبريل 2009)

*مرسي خالص يا كل اخواتي 
وانا حبيت اقول الكلام دة علشان كل البنات تكون حزرة في انها تعطي بياناتها  لاي حد متعرفوش

بشكركم كلكم 

وشكر خاص للاستاذ اكستريم والاستاذ وليم تل لاني بجد استفدت من كلامهم 
ويا ريت يتثبت تاني موضوع الاستاذ اكستريم  لانة مفيد جدا 
سلام المسيح مع الكل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2009)

*الحرص واجب فى كل تعاملتنا خصوصاً على النت  ومش عيب أبدا أننا نغلط ونتعلم من غلطنا ومنكرروش ..وعجبتنى جدا النقطه اللى اتكلمتى فيها عن  أننا بنكتب مش شرط تأثراً بتجاربنا الشخصيه لكن ممكن جدا نتأثر بتجارب غيرنا ونعبر عنها .
ميرسى يا قمر على موضوعك الجميل وربنا يباركلك فى أسرتك ببركة قيامته المقدسه .*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 أبريل 2009)

الدنيا كلها تجارب مش لازم  نوقف حياتنا على تجربه واحده او نتعقد بسببها
شكرا كتير يا رجعا ليسوع​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

موضوع بجد رائع ، ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## bahaa_06 (24 أبريل 2009)

*موضوعك اختى المباركه فى غاية الجمال *
*انما معك فالصراحه اساس المحبة *
*والصدق ينجى من اصعب المهالك*
*لان الصدق يرضى الله وبإرضاء الله سيرضى عليك الجميع*
*الصدق هو اجمل شئ فى الوجود*
*انا كمان اتقرصت كتير من الكدابين *
*ولكنى كنت دائما صادقا معهم مهما  كان كذب من امامى *
*لأن فى النهايه صدقى معهم سينجينى انا اثق وأومن بهذا وقد اختبرت ذلك كثيرا*
*يسوع يحميك ايتها الصادقة الأمينة*​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (24 أبريل 2009)

موضوعك رائع راجعه وبيحصل كتير اوى لناس كتيره 
بس المفروض ان كل واحد ياخد باله كويس هو بيكلم مين وماينفعس تقولى اى معلومات ا اى حد 
ربنا معاكى 
وميرسى خالص على موضوعك جميل فعلا


----------

